# Stolen horses found



## karlierae4465 (Oct 29, 2017)

Just thought I would share my story from this week. I’ve been following this woman’s story since her horses were stolen on November 3rd. And earlier this week I had seen a pretty buckskin paint pop up in my newsfeed so I decided to go click on the page to look at it. That’s when I saw a horse that I thought looked a lot like the stolen horse at the top of the page. So I went back to the group she created for her stolen horses and sure enough it was. When I went back to get screen shots I thought I would look to see if the mare might happen to be with him and there she was on the post directly below his!! The owner was able to get her horses back the very next morning and take them home!! She’s posted updates of them since and they are both doing great😊


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow! Good job!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Good save @karlierae4465!


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Bless you, you are wonderful. 

What a nightmare that would be! It's one of my fears, but it helps knowing that without their papers it's pretty impossible to sell them.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

OMG @karlierae4465 so wonderful you found these horses!! 

The poor things to be stolen from their home then wind up in a kill pen :sad:

May I ask if these horses live anywhere near this kill pen?


----------



## karlierae4465 (Oct 29, 2017)

I know! It makes no sense that someone would steal horses and it makes even less sense that someone would steal them just to sell them to a kill pen. 

The horses were from the Dallas area and the kill pen is located in Forney. Luckily they had no issue getting the horses back and the detective on her case got the names of the people that brought them in. Hopefully they will be caught and she will be able to get the rest of her possessions back.


----------



## karlierae4465 (Oct 29, 2017)

If my memory serves me right I believe she had parked her truck and trailer outside of a restaurant when they was stolen. The thieves took truck and all when this happened. And till this point all they had been able to recover was her pickup from the side of the road.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Maybe they just wanted the trailer (I mean if the horses where already inside)? Otherwise it really makes no sense. Hopefully justice will happen.


----------



## karlierae4465 (Oct 29, 2017)

They actually sold them to the kill pen on Tuesday. I figured they had waited till they thought it had blown over to sell them and thought they would be least likely to get caught by getting rid of them there. Her tack was in the trailer also so hopefully everything can be recovered.


----------



## karlierae4465 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hopefully the thieves are caught and prosecuted. My sister worries it will be the same as in her case though. She had an Appaloosa Stud stolen back close to 10 years ago and recently got him back through an auction. She was never able to prosecute the man that took him though because a fake bill of sale.


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

I bought a gelding from the Bastrop, Louisiana, kill pen in December 2016 and often wondered about his history. I fear that he may have been a stolen horse that someone just brought there to make a few bucks, but I have no way of knowing. His Coggins was done in Mississippi I assume right before he was brought there. I have no real reason to believe it wasn't a legitimate surrender, so it likely was, but I often wonder what his previous owners would tell me about him. 


Anyway, I'm glad the horses were recovered and hope justice will be served! You are a fantastic person to follow up and help the owners get their horses back! I'm sure they were relieved and very much appreciated your help with it.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

karlierae4465 said:


> If my memory serves me right I believe she had parked her truck and trailer outside of a restaurant when they was stolen. The thieves took truck and all when this happened. And till this point all they had been able to recover was her pickup from the side of the road.



OMG how scary! I have parked my trailer at restaurants and gone in to eat just to give them a rest. Won't be doing that anymore!! 

Since they ditched the truck and kept the trailer and horses, sounds like the horses and trailer were the target. Much easier to sell without a trace than a truck. Plus would think the thieves would steal a vehicle without a trailer attached if the vehicle was the target...

Hope the kill pen dealer got the real names, but maybe not. Not any real oversight by authorities on horse dealers like there is on pawn shops or scrap yards. 

Maybe there should be.


----------



## karlierae4465 (Oct 29, 2017)

From what the owner said they got names on the people and the detective is working on following up with that information, so hopefully it won’t be a dead end.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

PresleysMom said:


> I bought a gelding from the Bastrop, Louisiana, kill pen in December 2016 and often wondered about his history. I fear that he may have been a stolen horse that someone just brought there to make a few bucks, but I have no way of knowing. His Coggins was done in Mississippi I assume right before he was brought there. I have no real reason to believe it wasn't a legitimate surrender, so it likely was, but I often wonder what his previous owners would tell me about him.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad the horses were recovered and hope justice will be served! You are a fantastic person to follow up and help the owners get their horses back! I'm sure they were relieved and very much appreciated your help with it.


Slightly off topic but you might want to do a little research on that kill pen...


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad the story had a happy ending-it must feel good to have played a part in it!

I would have thought that police would notify local kill pens whenever a stolen horse report was made so they could be watching for those horses to get dumped?


----------



## karlierae4465 (Oct 29, 2017)

It would be worth doing that for sure. Her boyfriend had notified local kill pens at the time of the horses being stolen, but with as many horses that get processed through the pens it’s easy for them to slip through the cracks I guess.


----------



## karlierae4465 (Oct 29, 2017)

Even to have local auctions keep an eye out for stolen horses would probably save so many stolen horses, but they probably think it would be to much effort to inforce it.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> Slightly off topic but you might want to do a little research on that kill pen...


The Bastrop kill pen is located very near me, but I've never had anything to do with it. Is there something I should know?


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

This is one reason I'm against horse slaughter. It is too easy for thieves to steal horses and sell them directly to the kill buyers. Even if your horses are branded and microchipped, if they are stolen they can still end up in a slaughter plant. 

It seems to be a problem in Florida, with stolen horses being slaughtered immediately after being stolen. 

I dont think slaughter houses care if they get in stolen horses. It is like a pawn shop. They know they sometimes are getting stolen property and would rather look the other way. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...rse-meat-black-market/?utm_term=.b7f8837ce5f2


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

mkmurphy81 said:


> The Bastrop kill pen is located very near me, but I've never had anything to do with it. Is there something I should know?


Might want to do a little research on that too...if you are close by...


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Exact kill pen I got Jericho from. Glad to hear a happy story!


----------



## Jesse T (Dec 14, 2017)

&#55357;&#56834;&#55358;&#56599;&#55358;&#56599;


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Good job OP! Scary to think of this ever happening to anyone. I can't believe they took the whole rig and horses.


----------

